# Ground breakers



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I redesigned my first ground breaker (right) to look more like the second (left). I'm not sure about the final color. Someone told me that gray reflex color better. I'm going to try shining some different colored lights on it to see if that is correct.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

looks good chirs -what are they made with


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

woah!those are awesome!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Those are cool. I like the new one best.... the pose of his arm is great.
I second the motion to learn what they're made of... they look so different from anyone else's groundbreakers I've seen.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

The armature is pvc and plastic shopping bags and the rest is papier mache. I made the fingers for the zombie on the left with glue sticks cut and glued together.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

lookin good!


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Really great pose, lots of life, I mean movement.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

dubbax3 said:


> Really great pose, lots of life, I mean movement.


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Fezzek (Feb 16, 2009)

Great job on the 2nd and don't stress about the lighting. How about a small flickering lantern in the raised arm?? Should cast off just the right amount of light you would need to pick up some of the details.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

They look good....


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

yes, very good


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice job Chris!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Those are great ground breakers - I hope mine turn out that well when I get around to building some!
Remember white light shows all colors best so even if you wash your scene in an overall color you can still use small battery op white LEDs to highlight fine details and colors!


----------

